# AGA - 2010 results



## Anonymous (15 Nov 2010)

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2010.cgi

My favorites:

















And of course George's biotopes:

















Unfortunately no judge comments so far ...


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Nov 2010)

havent had a look yet but torrent here if you cant load the home page due to demand - http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/aga2010a.torrent

EDIT:  and as above no comments from the judges.  I put mine into the AGA to get the judges feedback but it seems its not included this year.  Cant say ill enter next year if this going to be the case from now on as its what stood it apart from the IAPLC


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Nov 2010)

castles? c'mon, you gota be kiddin me


----------



## Anonymous (15 Nov 2010)

Better castles and fairies than the same "tree" setups winning over and over again .
Anyway you must admit the clean execution


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Nov 2010)

I agree it's been done good, but tree, nature, iwagumi scapes etc, is what aquascaping is about no? 

I'm all for a change, but for me, it's a bit too far.


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Nov 2010)

i dont know clean execution.  That drawbridge is about 20 feet off the ground, how are the horses going to get in the castle?


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Nov 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> That drawbridge is about 20 feet off the ground, how are the horses going to get in the castle?



good spot  

they can swim up their.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Nov 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> i dont know clean execution.  That drawbridge is about 20 feet off the ground, how are the horses going to get in the castle?



Leap of faith  

LE: Ah, sorry mate .. read "getting out" .. haven't you noticed the small elevator?


----------



## nry (15 Nov 2010)

Some seriously amazing designs in there, one day, one day


----------



## Themuleous (15 Nov 2010)

I think the judges comments take time to be posted up, seem to remember it taking a while last year anyway, but they did in the end.

I really like this one because of the sence of scale, I'd never put this at just 30lt. Excellent work.






Not really sure what to make of this one?






Is this an homage to Bilbo Baggins? 






Sam


----------



## nry (15 Nov 2010)

I'm not into the 'make it look like it isn't an aquarium' layouts, may as well buy a bonsai tree if you ask me.  The floating rocks one looks like it's had a serious photoshop but who knows...still loving the last biotope from George above, that is simply outstanding.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Nov 2010)

Some 'out there' entries this year, for sure!  Pushing the boundaries of creativity (and taste, perhaps)...


----------



## Garuf (15 Nov 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Some 'out there' entries this year, for sure!  Pushing the boundaries of creativity (and taste, perhaps)...


I reckon it's definitely the later. I'd joked about plonking a castle in a scape as a dig at all these "pandora" scapes that are cropping up and someones only gone and done it. 

I'm with Karen Randall on this one, these "pandora" scapes just like the film do nothing for me.


----------



## sanj (15 Nov 2010)

I think it is a good thing people push the boundaries, if they hadnt in the past we would not have nature aquariums. We might not like everything, but i admire imagination none the less.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Nov 2010)

a castle!!

i'm gonna enter a goldfish bowl with a nice pot bridge next year, maybe some multi coloured gravel.

top 10 i reckon.


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Nov 2010)

you didnt see the giraffe one then?


----------



## ukco2guy (16 Nov 2010)

@ ianho - What about some underwater crazy paving?


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Nov 2010)

hahaha, now that would be something special. A late 80's style tank, crazy paving, ford sierra in the drive, an aciiiiiid style face done with HC 'cuba' and some riccia thats dying off to create the yellow. The scape could be called 'new kids on the block'.


----------



## mustafaerdogar (24 Nov 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> ...The floating rocks one looks like it's had a serious photoshop but who knows....



I know   

Becouse i am one of the creators of this layout. This is a group work layout. You can see some of setup photos from this link:

http://www.akvaryum.com/Forum/welcome_to_pandora_(adist_-_son_foto_sf10)_k385844.asp

Language is Turkish but i think photos can tell a lot about setup. There isn' t any photo for middle floating rocks only; they hanged with a very thin (0,05 mm) fishing line. You can see it in the last high resolution photo from this link:

http://www.akvaryumdizaynistanbul.com/english/foto/DSC03248.jpg

For other high resolution photos and more you can visit our site: http://www.akvaryumdizaynistanbul.com


----------



## a1Matt (24 Nov 2010)

I htink Sanj's words are wise, it is good to see the boundaries pushed.
I see it as similar to catwalk shows, elements of which then filter down to the hi street fashions.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> hahaha, now that would be something special. A late 80's style tank, crazy paving, ford sierra in the drive, an aciiiiiid style face done with HC 'cuba' and some riccia thats dying off to create the yellow. The scape could be called 'new kids on the block'.



Amy already did a similar theme, VW campervan in front of house on gravel drive scape entitled 'VW Decay'.
See it here: viewtopic.php?f=58&t=8771
Cracking little scape IMO.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I htink Sanj's words are wise, it is good to see the boundaries pushed.
> I see it as similar to catwalk shows, elements of which then filter down to the hi street fashions.


Agreed - wise words indeed.

Amano himself commented about lack of creativity in the IAPLC 2010.

The vast majority of us have limited budgets and time, so it's no wonder why so many folk play it safe with classic Nature Aquarium designs.  There's nothing wrong with that, but kudos to those who break 'the rules' and take the hobby forward, no matter how small the steps...


----------

